# mysqld denkt, dass es keinen zugriff auf das socket hat.

## GhostTyper

hallo,

ich habe drei gentoo webserver mit lighttpd und einen gentoo mysql server auf insgesamt 4 physikalischen maschinen aufgesetzt. (also einfach drei webserver und einen datenbankserver.) jetzt wollte ich drann' gehen und einen der webserver als backup mysql server betreiben, den ich dann starten kann, falls die eigentliche mysql maschine ausfällt.

ich habe zuanfang nur einen der webserver installiert und dann die anderen zwei via dd und netcat gespiegelt. das heisst, diese sind sich softwaretechnisch sehr ähnlich!

nach dem emerge mysql und mysql_install_db meldet mir der mysqld allerdings:

```
100109  5:06:52 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100109  5:06:52  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655

100109  5:06:52 [ERROR] Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission denied

100109  5:06:52 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?

100109  5:06:52 [ERROR] Aborting

100109  5:06:52  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100109  5:06:53  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43655

100109  5:06:53 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
```

ich habe mehrmals nachgeschaut und kontrolliert: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock existiert nicht! und das wäre auch erkannt worden vom startscript. /etc/init.d/mysql start führe ich als root aus. die my.cnf und /etc/conf.d/mysql dateien sind im auslieferungszustand. alle drei webserver haben diesen fehler, wenn ich versuche mysql zu starten. ich habe schon oft erfolgreich mysql auf gentoo installiert - ich hatte ein solches problem noch nie!

woran kann das liegen? welche weiteren info's braucht ihr um mir tipps geben zu können?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hatte das letztens auch gehabt.

Schau mal nach den Berechtigungen:

/var/run/mysqld muss mysql:mysql gehören.

Hoffe, das ist es.

Tobi

----------

## GhostTyper

danke, das hat geholfen!

komisch, dass sich das geändert hat...

----------

